# LED Bulb Swap for Honda HS624, HS724, HS828, HS928, HS1132



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

If you currently own a Honda HS series snow blower equipped with a factory Honda light kit with incandescent bulb and would like to upgrade to LED ... here's the answer: No bridge rectifier or additional wiring needed, direct "plug and play" replacement Par 36 LED bulb for the factory Par 36 incandescent bulb. This LED bulb operates on EITHER AC or DC voltage from 10V - 30V which is why no bridge rectifier is needed. Best part is this LED bulb draws less than a half amp of power from the factory stator . It has a glass lens rated for outdoor use and puts out a bright crisp pure white light (5,000 color range) at 800-900 lumens compared to the factory incandescent bulb that puts out approximately 300 lumens. The LED replacement bulb fits in the Honda factory rubber shell (Peterson Manufacturing Part# 507LU) like a glove. I ran this bulb for 2 hours straight today with zero issues or flickering. It truly is a plug and play direct replacement for the factory incandescent bulb. 1) Pop the old incandescent PAR 36 bulb out of the rubber shell, 2) disconnect the two female wire leads from the incandescent bulb, 3) reconnect the two female wire leads to the LED bulb, 4) Pop the LED bulb back into the rubber shell. That's all there is to it. Light output is 10x better than the stock incandescent bulb. Huge improvement!


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

This doesnot appear as it will fit my HS blowers. Mine are a bulb and this is a sealed beam.
This is the parts for my headlights.
All Years HS928K1 TAS Honda Snowblower HEADLIGHT Diagram and Parts


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Prime said:


> This doesnot appear as it will fit my HS blowers. Mine are a bulb and this is a sealed beam.
> This is the parts for my headlights.
> All Years HS928K1 TAS Honda Snowblower HEADLIGHT Diagram and Parts


Good Point Prime. I forgot that late model HS machines came with a sealed beam headlight kit. But there is a solution.
You can still use the PAR36 LED bulb, but you would need to replace your sealed halogen light for the Peterson PAR 36 Rubber Shell (with bottom bracket) part# 507LU for $6.49 plus shipping. 
Here's the link: https://www.finditparts.com/products/2012509/peterson-lighting-507lu
Just cut the halogen socket base off your current wire harness (#6 in your Honda parts diagram), add male spade wire terminals to ends of each wire, and connect them to the two terminals on the back of the LED bulb. Pop the PAR 36 LED bulb into the rubber shell. Connect the rubber shell bracket to your base bracket (#8 in your parts diagram) and you're good to go. 
So $21.00 for the PAR 36 LED bulb and $6.50 plus shipping for the rubber shell and you've got a nice bright plug & play LED light


Prime - Just realized the light mounting bracket on your machine is slightly different. You will need to modify the bracket slightly (drill two 5/16" holes) in order for the Peterson Rubber Shell to fit. See diagram below.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Good Point Prime. I forgot that late model HS machines came with a sealed beam headlight kit. But there is a solution.
> You can still use the PAR36 LED bulb, but you would need to replace your sealed halogen light for the Peterson PAR 36 Rubber Shell (with bottom bracket) part# 507LU for $6.49 plus shipping.
> Here's the link: https://www.finditparts.com/products/2012509/peterson-lighting-507lu
> Just cut the halogen socket base off your current wire harness (#6 in your Honda parts diagram), add male spade wire terminals to ends of each wire, and connect them to the two terminals on the back of the LED bulb. Pop the PAR 36 LED bulb into the rubber shell. Connect the rubber shell bracket to your base bracket (#8 in your parts diagram) and you're good to go.
> ...


Thanks. Yes that would be a workable solution. I am not really dissatisfied with the Honda oem light. I find that when there is snow on its bright out at night anyway not a problem. To me the light is more about being seen than seeing. Oh you need enough light as to see when working next to buildings and vehicles.


----------



## ST1300 (Feb 17, 2017)

These AC/DC lamps must be getting more common --I've seen them available from "Superbright LEDs" since early this year. They are mentioned in the "LED upgrade discussion sticky". Either of these lamps are truly an exact replacment for the sealed beam in the Peterson rubber housing. The specs. are almost exactly the same on voltage, watts, and lumens and sell for $14.95 plus S/H which makes them about $18 or $19 dollars the last time I looked. try part # PAR36NW9W-160 natural white (they come in colors, too). 
On the older HS 50W systems using the LED allows for additional lighting or 35W for handgrip heating or whatever.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The bulb is a sensational idea, no more rectifier and wiring, what could be easier, however I'm with Prime, have a bulb light, not bright, not to see but to be seen as I wait until the snow stops to do my blowing during the day, and if it stops at night, I'm sleeping, and I'll do it during the day.

Findmyparts with shipping and handling will cost me $19. Also $19 through Amazon. Fortunately I already have a rubberized holder sitting in my garage not used for 30 years if I decide to go that route.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

ST1300 said:


> These AC/DC lamps must be getting more common --I've seen them available from "Superbright LEDs" since early this year. They are mentioned in the "LED upgrade discussion sticky". Either of these lamps are truly an exact replacment for the sealed beam in the Peterson rubber housing. The specs. are almost exactly the same on voltage, watts, and lumens and sell for $14.95 plus S/H which makes them about $18 or $19 dollars the last time I looked. try part # PAR36NW9W-160 natural white (they come in colors, too).
> On the older HS 50W systems using the LED allows for additional lighting or 35W for handgrip heating or whatever.


Superbright LED's does offer similar PAR 36 LED bulbs, however they only have them in 3,000K (warm) or 4,200K (Natural) color ranges. If you're looking for a pure white light color (meaning no yellowish / off-white color like you get with the factory bulb) then you want to get a bulb in the 5,000K - 6,000K color range. As you get closer to 6,000K, the color gets a little more blueish like you would see on car with HID headlights.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I would do some shopping on that housing if it's a PAR36 you're looking for. After shipping it might be cheaper to head to an auto parts store, tractor supply, ...
Fleet farm has the whole thing with a bulb (bulb you don't need) and hardware for $8.40 https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/bl..._fF-E-V06dqsS70tNt6mkzm-DR_BaIfUaAsoCEALw_wcB
.


----------



## Meridian1 (Nov 2, 2018)

Joined to say thanks for the great tip, I have an HS724 with the rubber housing, I popped out the factory bulb and unscrewed the wires from the terminals, I ordered this bulb. I'll post a before and after photo.
https://www.amazon.com/Daylight-Wat..._QL65&keywords=par36+led+tractor+lights&psc=1


----------



## Rager (Oct 2, 2019)

I found the bulb on amazon which is 4.4 inches in height and width, but the housing for my factory Honda light is 6 inches in height and width. This is an HS 1132 model. Any suggestions? will this light fit anyways??


----------



## RedShift42 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for par36/tractor light idea— just finished mine and love it. Was accidentally sent a brighter 15w/5000k ‘bulb’ and it may be too bright, however. The 9-12w is prob ideal. 

Does anybody know what the HS1132’s 2-prong headlight wire connector is called? Is it a standard connector or proprietary Honda?
Managed to damage mine in the process.


----------

